# Clearkote Red Moose Glaze



## Boggo Borg (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi can anyone please help me?

I am desparate to find where I can purchase Clearkote Red Moose Glaze. and cannot find anywhere. I have used this on my previous Focus RS and the results were amazing.

Details of the Glaze:

Clearkote Moose Glaze

**New formula is now brown in colour but has been improved further to give a even deeper glossier finish***

Make dark colours pop and dazzle. Formulated along the same lines as the Vanilla Moose glaze, it works by using gentle cleansers that smooth away light swirls and contaminants to leave you with a smooth finish that is incredibly reflective and glossy.

Use it on dulled exterior plastic to bring that back to life. The ingredients include colour enhancers that make dark colours leap at you. Reds and blacks look wet and pop before your very eyes. Infact I would go as far as to say this is the single best product I have ever had the pleasure of using on red cars!

As its name suggests, Clearkote Moose Machine Glaze should be used by machine although you can use it by hand, it may take a little more elbow grease though. Finish with a wax for up to three months of popping paintwork.

For light swirls and contamination on dark paint.
Take before and after pictures to compare the amazing results.
Perfect for bringing dull exterior plastic back to life.

Have found here but out of stock :wall:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/glazes/clearkote-red-moose-glaze/prod_118.html

Thank you all for your help

Clayton


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

have you pm'ed clean your car to see when back in stock


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

No one imports this any more; yes their products were good, but the only thing that still sells is Quik Shine

I would suggest Prima Amigo as an alternative 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Ultimate carbon have it


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Can't get it anywhere over here. I'd have a read of this before you order from these guys!
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=393752&highlight=Clearkote


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Ultimate carbon have it


Did you get it in the end Alex?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

I forgot too update that Matt.After I had a moan,they sent me what I ordered plus a discount and free pp on other stuff.I have a contact number for them if you order it and delivery is slow
Al


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Did you get it in the end Alex?


 Yep very apologetic.Then were away for 7 days and didn't shut the shop online.Also had chat with cyc.They are not getting anymore clearkote in as poor seller apparently :lol:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have some Clearkote Machine Glaze which is the same as Red Moose (as far as I'm aware) if you want it.
Don't think you have enough posts for a PM


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> I forgot too update that Matt.After I had a moan,they sent me what I ordered plus a discount and free pp on other stuff.I have a contact number for them if you order it and delivery is slow
> Al


That's good to know as I'm down to last bottle which I think I got from you


----------



## Boggo Borg (Jun 6, 2017)

cheekymonkey said:


> have you pm'ed clean your car to see when back in stock


I clicked on the tab that is to notify you when back in stock but that was a couple of weeks ago and heard nothing.


----------



## Boggo Borg (Jun 6, 2017)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Ultimate carbon have it


Thanks Ads but wont allow me to register on teh site for some reason?


----------



## Boggo Borg (Jun 6, 2017)

camerashy said:


> I have some Clearkote Machine Glaze which is the same as Red Moose (as far as I'm aware) if you want it.
> Don't think you have enough posts for a PM


Thanks for your kind offer camerashy. Is it like oil based and easy to clean off?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Boggo Borg said:


> Thanks for your kind offer camerashy. Is it like oil based and easy to clean off?


I wouldn't say its oil based?? More like a creamy liquid and easy to clean off.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Boggo Borg, I've got some of the original stuff (probably 3/4 of a bottle left) Don't have a dark car any more so not used it for years, the entire label has faded to nothing as well as almost the same as the writing of red moose glaze I put on it again a few years ago haha so you're just gonna have to trust me that it is red moose pal.

This is the actual red liquid, not the newer brown one.

Chuck a few more post on the forum and then pm me your address and I'll see if I can get it to you pal.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

clearkote redmoon been outo of stock for a very long time.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

I think I've still got that 3/4's if anyone wanted it. I'll have to make sure I never threw it away last year.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Does anyone still want some of this stuff?

I found some at the weekend, someone did originally send me a pm about it but I deleted them a while ago and can't remember if it was this original poster or someone else.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

What a small World. I was only reading this thread at the weekend! :lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Wayne451, I do still have the old bottle of red moose and am happy to send you it but I cannot reply on PM as it is stating that your inbox is full mate. Clear it out a bit and then let me have your address and I'll do my best to get it in the post asap.

No writing left on the bottle due to the sun and it'll probably need a very good shake/stir but the bottle is still 3/4 full. I got it to use on a black car many years ago but realised that my polisher at the time wasn't good enough and given time and other product purchases this bottle slowly worked it's way to the back of the shelf. Reckon I've had it 15years maybe?


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Red Moose has now been posted to the lucky competition winner in Ireland so please, no one ask me about it again as it's gone.

Thanks.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Doh, I missed your reply from March. :wall:

Oh well, you win some, you lose some! :lol:


----------

